
Warning: Apple code deleted all my reminders – I am not alone - Brett_S
https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2019/10/why-your-apple-reminders-disappeared-in-ios-13/
======
arthurcolle
This is so bad. Seriously the reminders app itself is already pretty trivial,
perhaps with the exception of the geofencing feature, which in and of itself
is extremely stupid and limited (only lets you trigger notifs if you are
arriving or leaving. What if you want to trigger notifs if you're still at
that specific location, but not necessarily leaving that location?)

Seriously this can't be that hard to build as a backwards compatible API.
Extremely poor engineering practices. If their software org is as bad as their
hardware org (sorry, but broken keyboards after a year of use is unacceptable
to me in 2020), then it makes sense they'd break this. I initially was
hesitant to start using Reminders about 6 months ago but eventually found a
way to incorporate it into my life. Hope this doesn't break my workflow.
Definitely glad that I've divorced my work machines and my personal machines,
and that I don't jump the gun and immediately update to the newest OS versions
anymore on any of my machines.

Yikes all around.

~~~
k_sze
Geofencing in Reminders is a mess. I don't understand Apple's insistence on
having an address, for several reasons:

1\. Not all places have an address;

2\. I don't necessarily know the exact address of a place even if it has one,
but I can pin point it visually on a map;

3\. Apple Maps' data is incomplete and inaccurate anyway.

~~~
arthurcolle
Spot on!

What do you think about this situation beyond geofencing? Like, how badly do
you have to fuck up to not be able to ensure continuity on artificial
abstractions like "an instance of a reminder" across a major upgrade? (Major
as in major-minor versioning). Honestly if I was head honcho I would fire any
engineers that were involved in this specific app/decision to add new features
and not care about backwards compatibility. It's really that bad, IMO

/radical

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
After I upgraded Reminders on iOS, my items disappeared but luckily re-
appeared after a couple of days. Still a terrible user experience.

What is worse: Since I upgraded Reminders on iOS 13, I cannot see my Reminders
items on macOS 10.14. The warning before the upgrade on iOS 13 said I need to
upgrade all software, including macOS, for Reminders to work. I didn’t follow
the release announcements and thought Apple also released macOS Catalina
(10.15). I was wrong. So for a week or two I wasn’t able to see my Reminders
items on macOS even if I wanted to upgrade to Catalina.

Worse yet, after macOS Catalina came out I checked if I have 32-bit apps
installed – which would stop working if I upgraded. Turns out I do have 32-bit
apps installed. So now I’m stuck on macOS 10.14 without Reminders but with my
software, or I can upgrade to macOS 10.15 to get Reminders working again but
lose all my 32-bit software. Apple and especially the Reminders team fucked up
big time here. Like, wtf, you can’t offer backwards compatibility for a notes
app?

------
perilunar
I didn't lose any reminders after upgrading to iOS13, but instead I got the
same reminders announced multiple times on each of my devices. Had to delete
them all and remake them. Bloody annoying for such a simple piece of software.

------
rasz
At least your mini didnt get bricked and then Apple lied to you:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0QmIxOvILM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0QmIxOvILM)

------
blub
Drag & drop is completely broken in Reminders on iOS.

Items remain stuck after being dropped and then they would return to their
original position.

Try it out, it's ridiculous that they released it like this :)

